# curly black walnut coffee table



## davduckman2010 (Jan 31, 2015)

I had a guy wanting to trade this for some duck wood slabs . he droped it off today traded 0ne slab of box elder and gave him enough ambrosia maple to build a couple more tables to sell . hes going to split anything he makes off them with me . not a bad deal6ft 10 x 24 x 2

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice table Dave!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats ! Nice looking table

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 31, 2015)

That's a great lookin piece of walnut. Sounds like a great deal!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice Table Duck! Great trade

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2015)

Superb!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 2, 2015)

Great slab and great table!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 3, 2015)

Great looking table Dave! 
Hey that blanket you have on your couch is the one off my recliner! When did you sneak in and get it???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful table! Loos like you got a good deal goin' with that guy...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

